# Tesla Drops Roadster



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a Natural progression of events. A good one at that. The S is much more practical and a very very refined elegant vehicle. Well worth the $80k for the 300 mile range vehicle. Id' like to see a pack of cells that would actually get 5000 full charge/discharge cycles in this car. Then it would be one killer electric vehicle. Coupled with fast charging at like 5C or more you could do pretty much what a gas powered vehicle can do. Fast charging will be the game changer. Even for those with EVs that only do 50 to 100 miles. The Leaf actually does not get 100 miles unless you hypermile and go 45 mph or less. At freeway speeds of 60 mph you can do about 70 miles. Still a good distance. A comfortable vehicle too. 

Pete


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

They also announced that almost a year ago - or at least the President of the company stated that that was their plan.

Not really news, but still sad. There is enough demand even at that price to keep selling them.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

They dropped the Roadster because they only had a contract with Lotus for just over 2000 vehicles. Lotus comes out with a new model which will not be sold to Tesla.

I did not like the Tesla Roadster, but I *love* the Model S and would buy one.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

gottdi said:


> ...Even for those with EVs that only do 50 to 100 miles. The Leaf actually does not get 100 miles unless you hypermile and go 45 mph or less. At freeway speeds of 60 mph you can do about 70 miles. Still a good distance. A comfortable vehicle too.
> 
> Pete


I get over 100 miles per charge now with a 32kw pack. Today I did some interstate driving averaging 55mph. Got 284wh/mile. On the same stretch in return it was about 300 so say it averages 290. That's about 110 miles to empty. 

However since my cells are actually rated at 215ish, it's about 34.5kw or about 118 miles. I drove 110 once but did a partial recharge of about 3kw back into the pack, about 9 miles. I estimated I had about 10-15 more I could have went based on the Ah available on my CA.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

As has been stated, this has been part of the plan for a while. IIRC, they are planning a new Roadster with a ground-up redesign sometime after 2013. This model should be designed with a clean slate, making for fewer compromises in the design. 

For instance, the current Roadster has quite a bit of weight high in the chassis, making for a relatively high center of gravity. A new design will likely allow for things like a floor-mounted battery for a more optimal CoG.


----------

